# 942 and HDMI



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Does the HDMI send out Dolby like the optical out or just two channel audio?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

That is being debated. No one actually knows for sure yet. Check this thread starting at post #108.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39969&page=5&pp=25


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

its only 2 chan audio... hooked up my 942 via hdmi and optical out from tv to audio reciver and its two chan audio.. no dd.. for dd i had to hook up the optical straight to the 942


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Thank your for the information. 

If I connect opitcal from my TV to the receiver, will I also have to connect the analog left and right to the same reciever input to get the audio from not digital chanels? Or will the two channel sound travel over the optical connection?


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

It Should Carry Over (thats The Pcm Side Of The House) Try Using The Setting Dobly Digital/pcm. You Should Be Able To Get Both Dd And Two Channel Audio. I Know I Do With My El Chepo Walmart Suround Sound Specal.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I have gotten a HMDI - DVI cable and will be installing it.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Anyone other than goallebob99 used HDMI to HDMI with 942? What is your experience?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

It was my understanding that HMDI provided full bandwidth uncompressed audio. If its six channel or 2.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

My 942 is hooked up to my TV with HDMI to HDMI. The connection does pass audio to the TV, but I can't tell if it is only two channel or full 5.1. (My TV doesn't have a pass thru for digital audio.) For my application, it works fine. I only need 2 channel audio at my TV.


----------

